# Aquarium White Sand



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

I have white sand in mine but just a heads up that it will sink below what ever you place in top of it. I have sand and flourite and all that reamins is the flourite.


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree, the sand will filter through the flourite. You might want to try the beach effect and separate the flourite from the sand in the front. Maybe best of both worlds? 

Good luck! roud:

the KK


----------



## vandyll (Feb 3, 2006)

krazykidd86 said:


> I agree, the sand will filter through the flourite. You might want to try the beach effect and separate the flourite from the sand in the front. Maybe best of both worlds?
> 
> Good luck! roud:
> 
> the KK


That was one of the things we were considering. Having a small spot that wasn't planted and have white sand there, like a zen type garden look.

I'm sure I'll play with the look quite a bit before I find something I am really happy with. Right now I am just fighting the urge to put water in the tank and start tossing in plants just to see how it looks!


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sand is actually the best substrate for plants as it gives the roots something to hold onto.


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

Livebearer101 said:


> Sand is actually the best substrate for plants as it gives the roots something to hold onto.


I think you might a lot of heat with that statement. 

Associated problems compaction, anerobic conditions, etc. ..


the KK roud:


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

hmm ok.. just going off experience from previous conversations on different forums etc.

Sand worked well for me, i found the plants got rooted down. Just my 2 cence..


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

I used pool filter sand which is much larger grained than standard sand. Compaction is not an issues with it. It is great stuff.
Here is a pic on a penny for comparison.


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

just have sand no flourite i just have standard sand in mine works fine


----------



## JamesC (Jan 25, 2006)

Just use quartz sand, looks the same as the pool sand above, in mine and have never had any problems.


----------

